# Early Spring?



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I walked out this morning and did not see my shadow, is winter at its end? It could be that its still dark but what the heck, I didn't see it. It seems Phil didn't see his either


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well it's snowing here, is that any indication? lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna believe we will have a early spring , so thats that 
I've had it with this winter , lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We seem to always end up with 6 more weeks of winter here in Ohio.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ours is usually late, last year it didn't seem to come until mid May, then in early July jumped to 90-105


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

isnt it something like 6 more weeks of winter or 6 more weeks till spring? 

I mean thats just looking at the glass half full instead of half empty 

I dont get the ground hog day stuff


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The movie is funny though! It is playing all day today on one of the cable stations.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Its supposed to be that the icky white stuff and the cold will end before the first of spring. I just look outside to see what its doing before I go out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think after this weekend is over I'll be ready for spring! I've enjoyed the snow we've gotten. We haven't had snow on the ground like this in a while. We got some Thurs night/Fri morning, some melted, then we got more today, some melted. We're supposed to get a little again late tonight. 

Today one of my dear friends came over, and she made snow ice cream for the kids! It was yummy, and the kids loved it. In fact, we ended up making brownies to put it on lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, the ground hog on the east coast may not have seen his shadow but Jabari the hedge hog at Portland zoo DID see hers. 6 more weeks on the west coast.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> We seem to always end up with 6 more weeks of winter here in Ohio.


That is why we moved to New Mexico 3 months ago!!
*It was 70 today!!!!*

:shades::wahoo:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

mm hm and 112 in the summer, no thanks


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I LOVED New Mexico. Lived there about 8 years. Then moved to PA (I'm from Iowa) with hubby to take care of his elderly parents. And, now I'm being held here against my will! It is really about the humidity. If you get in the shade you are instantly 10 degrees cooler. However, I didn't have livestock then, just my horse at a boarding barn. I think my goats like it a little cooler. Maybe not THIS cold, though, lol.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Starting and stopping Spring On Central Coast of California. We have beautiful days and then some cold days. It is green and I have been locking the girls out of the barn so they spend their days eating the pasture instead of lounging in the shade on their lazy butts waiting for room service. BUT we need some more rain to keep it all growing. Only have until the month of April to get rain and then it's dry until Fall. Warm enough to chance planting potatoes in the garden today. Hope Spring comes to ya'll soon.


----------

